
Intel CEO Resigns from Trump's Manufacturing Council - rekwah
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/intel-ceo-resigns-from-trump-s-manufacturing-council
======
unhumanrights
[http://blogs.intel.com/policy/2017/08/14/intel-ceo-leaves-
ma...](http://blogs.intel.com/policy/2017/08/14/intel-ceo-leaves-
manufacturing-council/)

Earlier today, I tendered my resignation from the American Manufacturing
Council. I resigned to call attention to the serious harm our divided
political climate is causing to critical issues, including the serious need to
address the decline of American manufacturing. Politics and political agendas
have sidelined the important mission of rebuilding America’s manufacturing
base.

I have already made clear my abhorrence at the recent hate-spawned violence in
Charlottesville, and earlier today I called on all leaders to condemn the
white supremacists and their ilk who marched and committed violence. I
resigned because I want to make progress, while many in Washington seem more
concerned with attacking anyone who disagrees with them. We should honor – not
attack – those who have stood up for equality and other cherished American
values. I hope this will change, and I remain willing to serve when it does.

I am not a politician. I am an engineer who has spent most of his career
working in factories that manufacture the world’s most advanced devices. Yet,
it is clear even to me that nearly every issue is now politicized to the point
where significant progress is impossible. Promoting American manufacturing
should not be a political issue.

My request—my plea—to everyone involved in our political system is this: set
scoring political points aside and focus on what is best for the nation as a
whole. The current environment must change, or else our nation will become a
shadow of what it once was and what it still can and should be.

~~~
microcolonel
> _I called on all leaders to condemn the white supremacists and their ilk who
> marched and committed violence._

If you're implying here that President Donald Trump did not condemn the white
supremacists, I don't know what to say except that you are wrong. He can
condemn white supremacists, radical National Socialists, and radical
Communists at the same time. If he picks sides in this debate, much like the
center picked sides in the Weimar republic, then we would be one step toward
either gulags or concentration camps.

I do not think it is fair to expect the President to do something patently
unwise to stir up further tensions and deny the concerns of many, because of
the violence of some. Political violence is picking up precisely because
political speech is suppressed.

~~~
notreallythough
I'm going to go ahead and say it's ok to deny the concerns of white
supremacists

~~~
microcolonel
> _I 'm going to go ahead and say it's ok to deny the concerns of white
> supremacists_

All of their concerns? I'm sure you realize that people don't pick up an
ideology like that unless it looks like their society isn't functioning.

White supremacy is an answer in search of a question, and the question need
not (and ought not) be posed.

We shouldn't be ignoring the concerns of the radical Communists either; that
doesn't mean we all should become Communists and repeat the atrocities of
Stalin. Likewise, we don't need to become National Socialists in order to ease
the pains that make them turn to the ideology.

~~~
epistasis
This sort of sophistry is a mental virus. Say what you mean, stop with the
mealy-mouthed "whataboutism" and vague questions. There are no communists
involved in this discussion. Nobody calls Nazis "National Socialists" unless
they're trying to blame the nebulous "left" for the evils of the Nazis.

We've been through these arguments since the 1940s. Karl Popper's view of the
Paradox of Tolerance [1]

>Less well known is the paradox of tolerance: Unlimited tolerance must lead to
the disappearance of tolerance. If we extend unlimited tolerance even to those
who are intolerant, if we are not prepared to defend a tolerant society
against the onslaught of the intolerant, then the tolerant will be destroyed,
and tolerance with them.

If we want an open society that permits maximal freedom, we can not permit
those who wish to destroy freedom to override those who wish for freedom. The
white nationalist movement includes people who explicitly endorse fascism and
"throwing into ovens" those who exercised their free speech. [2]

Stop defending this evil.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

[2] [http://www.inforum.com/opinion/letters/4311880-letter-
family...](http://www.inforum.com/opinion/letters/4311880-letter-family-
denounces-teffts-racist-rhetoric-and-actions)

~~~
kaden
Just for the record, this is in his bio:

>you can be accosted for publicly engaging a wrongthinker.

I don't think he cares about rationality, let alone having the fortitude to
say what he means. "Everyone else is wrong and when I get called an asshole
it's clearly because it's 1984."

~~~
microcolonel
> _when I get called an asshole it 's clearly because it's 1984._

Well, it seems like my concerns are well-founded; because the first thing you
did was look at my profile. Clearly you were looking to investigate me in some
fashion, who knows why, I'm sure it'll do me no good if you're more than a
peon.

Now imagine somebody else who doesn't feel comfortable with the (fairly mild
here, thank you folks) level of hostility that I do; that mild-mannered person
is the one I want to have an outlet for their thoughts so they don't stew in
their own heads.

~~~
kaden
> because the first thing you did was look at my profile. Clearly you were
> looking to investigate me in some fashion, who knows why

Technically I read the thread and then looked at your profile. Because people
such as yourself always have some self-aggrandizing, pseudo-intellectual
nonsense in your bio that -- to everyone else -- clearly displays your ego,
irrationality, and how wholly unprepared you are to seriously discuss matters
in a forthright manner without trying to weasel your way around the topic.
It's almost absurdly comical at how consistently you find such silliness.

>I'm sure it'll do me no good if you're more than a peon.

I'm quoting this just to draw attention to it.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for violating the site guidelines.

